# Rent increase



## msbettyboopdxb (Mar 22, 2009)

My rent last year was 31k plus 4k chiller charges. My lease expired a few days ago and I got a renewal offer from the leasing company today. 34k and I have to pay chiller charges directly to emicool. That's quite a huge leap. my question is, is it legal for them to hike my rent so much?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

You need to check whether there can be a rent increase. The official rental increase calculator is here :: Rentals ::

BUT, you have rights only if you have registered the previous contract with the Ejari system.


----------



## msbettyboopdxb (Mar 22, 2009)

rsinner said:


> You need to check whether there can be a rent increase. The official rental increase calculator is here :: Rentals ::
> 
> BUT, you have rights only if you have registered the previous contract with the Ejari system.


@Rsinner, thanks a lot for the link. I checked it and he's not allowed to increase my rent. Do I deal with him on this or go directly to rera. I'm trying to avoid a brawl here. Q


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

lafani said:


> @Rsinner, thanks a lot for the link. I checked it and he's not allowed to increase my rent. Do I deal with him on this or go directly to rera. I'm trying to avoid a brawl here. Q


Try to negotiate and find a middle ground? Tell them that they are not allowed to increase the rent (and why), but you could be nice and offer them say a 1K increase in rent. I guess both of you being happy is good for everyone! 
If they still act difficult, mention RERA. If they still don't back doen, then actually contact RERA.
All the best!


----------



## msbettyboopdxb (Mar 22, 2009)

rsinner said:


> Try to negotiate and find a middle ground? Tell them that they are not allowed to increase the rent (and why), but you could be nice and offer them say a 1K increase in rent. I guess both of you being happy is good for everyone!
> If they still act difficult, mention RERA. If they still don't back doen, then actually contact RERA.
> All the best!


Thanks. I will try that. I called him and told him he's not allowed to increase my rent and sounded a bit litigious on the phone. At first he went on about him being allowed to a increase it 5-7% and i told him to provide documentation of this. He then agreed to a meeting on Saturday morning. I also called the land dept and they said so far the calculator says he's not allowed to I crease it, that's it. They gave me a number to call if he refuses. I will offer a 1k increase as you mentioned but I will definitely not pay more than that. Thanks for the advice.


----------

